# Bees working Mesquite flowers



## Bill W (Jul 13, 2007)

Just thought I would share some pics, These are from today I can't belive that tree is still blooming, Well I tried But still cant post pics Can anyone tell me why?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Where are you hosting them? I use photobucket, it's free, and easy to set up.


----------



## Bill W (Jul 13, 2007)

? Do I have to host them, This site won't let me post pics It says You may not post attchments... why,,,, "not enough posts"? if so how many do i need to post attchments. Thanks for the Info


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't think attachments and links are the same. Post your photos on photobucket and try to post a link to them. If you can't, send them to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Bill, I'm a computor idiot. Brilliant at about everything else, but a computor idiot just the same. 


And I never sent a photo or even knew how to do attachments. But after I logged onto photo bucket, I could not believe how easy it was. After you set up your personal file and download the photos, cut and paste your URL it gives you and post them here. Its really simple.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bill W (Jul 13, 2007)

*maybe now it will work*

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z235/wwilsonpaints/?action=view&current=111222333030.jpg


----------



## Bill W (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for telling me about photobucket It was so easy a caveman can do it..
Here are some More pics http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z235/wwilsonpaints/?action=view&current=111222333029.jpg
http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z235/wwilsonpaints/?action=view&current=111222333031.jpg


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Bill W

U sure B GOOD with a camera


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hi Bill W, I'm one of your friends. I'm sure you get that a lot 

Nice pictures.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

You can even have the images display right inside the post, too. This works best if the image file size is small, about 100 KB or less.


----------

